# Anime Evolution 2007



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 21, 2007)

It just ended, so I'm makin' a thread.

Did anyone here attend? Or know someone who did? I myself was working as staff, which was a LOT of fun.

And I do indeed have some photos. We've got a gallery on facebook also, but when I get my photos imported, I'll try to post a few of them here.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 21, 2007)

I was down in the Alley selling art, post cards and ashcan comics. I also contributed to the charity auction.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool, cool.

Did you get a chance to watch any of the Walk-offs?


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 21, 2007)

Walk offs?
Other than the auction, I just stayed at my table. turns out I pulled a muscle in my leg so walking was either painful or exhausting, so I didn't see anything. But i was there to sell anyway, so it all worked out.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 22, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> Walk offs?
> Other than the auction, I just stayed at my table. turns out I pulled a muscle in my leg so walking was either painful or exhausting, so I didn't see anything. But i was there to sell anyway, so it all worked out.



Awww.. well that's not too good then. And you may of seen me at some point on saurday, if you were down in the QA. I was pretty much just partolling the area (stuck working security for most of it), so I may of walked past you once or twice.

Although, I was probably very unnoticable, as there were many staff walking around that day. Whereabouts was your table set up?


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 22, 2007)

We were In the AA, like I said. If you entered the Alley and turned right, we were on the left wall, by the open doors, right next to the Art Institute table.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 22, 2007)

Hrmm.... I think I know where you were, then. By the AI table, I think I know where that was. Just down the hall from that coffee stand, right? On the other side opposite of where the prereg. was happening?

And did you get a chance to see any of the "furry art contest" entries?  I was elsewhere, so I didn't get a chance to see any of them.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 22, 2007)

Other than on FA, I don't generally involve myself in furry stuff.
I don't recall a coffee stand, but like I said, I didn't walk around a lot. Um, we were right across from the disabled washroom, and the girls selling cloths, to the imidiate left of the AI table. and Yes, the side opposite to pre-reg.

We were selling comics, and posters.


----------

